# impossible de valider votre identité



## Doublej19 (11 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,


Après avoir effacé accidentellement un rappel sur mon iphone,j'ai téléchargé un logiciel "FONELAB 9.1.88" .

J'ai pu retrouver le rappel effacé.

Suite à cette manipulation j'ai reçu un mail,me disant:"votre identifiant Apple a été utilisé lors d'une connexion à ICLOUD par un navigateur web"jusque là rien d'anormal.

Le lendemain j'ai constaté dans "réglage" un petit 1 rouge avec noté "MAJ des réglages de l'id.Apple"j'ai cliqué dessus puis sur "continuer" et là j'ai eu un message qui me demandait de rentrer mon mot de passe et une fois rentré voici le premier message reçu:






une fois que j'ai cliqué sur "Déverrouiller le compte"le message suivant:





Je me suis connecté à "iForgot"où il y avait en titre"Vous avez des difficultés à vous connecter?"

j'ai donc rentré mon adresse mail iCloud ,j'ai cliqué sur "Continuer"puis je suis arrivé sur la page où il demande pour recevoir les instructions soit un envoi par mail ou répondre aux questions de sécurité.

Lors de l'ouverture du compte n'ayant pas choisi l'option"répondre aux questions de sécurité ,il ne me restait plus que l'adresse mail.

Mais lorsque j'ai voulu la consulter ,même problème ,impossible de se connecter.

J'espère de tout cœur que quelqu'un va pouvoir m'aider,je suis complètement désespéré.

En vous remerciant.
Bonne journée

JJ


----------

